# How long to pressure cook old squirrels?



## Guest (Sep 17, 2006)

I've always stewed any old squirrel I've harvested but have always wanted to try pressure cooking them and then fry them. So anyone out there that can tell me how long to pressure cook them?


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

put the tough old meat in a big pot with a rock the same size as the squirrel
Boil both throughly for 2 days
Then, 
Throw out the water......

and eat the rock :shrug:


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

Herself just put 2 or 3, depending if they were Reds or Greys, in a crock pot and when they were tender she'd fish them out to fry. While the squirrels were frying she'd bake a pan of cathead biscuits, and after the squirrel was fried to her standards, she's make milk gravy in the skillet. I always found a couple a squirrels, a half dozen such biscuits, a pint of two of gravy, and a pot of coffee would hold me until noon on my trap lines. 

I tried to always bring in 6 to 10 squirrels a day off my trap lines, and our kids were sure happy when the spring fishing season came in.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

r.h. in okla. said:


> I've always stewed any old squirrel I've harvested but have always wanted to try pressure cooking them and then fry them. So anyone out there that can tell me how long to pressure cook them?


i would bet 15 minutes after the thingy starts to jingle would be plenty on something so small.i ate squirrel last night with a bunch of friends.they just boiled them for awhile then put on grill and bar-b qued them.they were great.

we had squirrel,drunk chickens,homegrown potatoes,beans,onions,peppers,tomatoes,and big cathead bisquits.there was 8 of us and we had a blast.and plenty of food left over......


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2006)

Drunk Chicken!!!!  So you like, share a beer or two with him and then club him when he least expect it. Then cook him?

Haggis, how do you trap squirrels? Snare, steel trap, or box traps?


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

Squirrels of all varieties love to run along the tops of downed poles or logs; they will cross creeks, spring branches, or even dry ditches on the tops of any pole or log they can find. I take three #8 nails and drive them about halfway into the log or pole, in a kind of triagle fashion, then bend the nails a bit to support a #110 bodytrap. If it's a good area I'll put 2 or 3 traps on a pole; I might put as many as a dozen in a area. It is not a problem at all to catch every squirrel in an area post haste, so if you want to save seed, catch a few and move your traps.

If it's trapping season your squirrel traps will take no few mink, if the traps are set along or over waterways, so make sure to ancher them solidly.

A dozen body traps moved around over the course of a single season could easily fill a small freezer, they could also completely wipe out your local squirrel population so care is required.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

r.h. in okla. said:


> Drunk Chicken!!!!  So you like, share a beer or two with him and then club him when he least expect it. Then cook him?
> 
> Haggis, how do you trap squirrels? Snare, steel trap, or box traps?


Rh,if you've never cooked drunk chickens before,ya' just GOTTA' give it a try.It's about the most foolproof way I know of to whoop up some tasty bird.Recipes vary,but here's the general idea.
I cook 'em on a watersmoker,but any grill with adequate overhead room works great.
Drink half a beer,and to what remains in the can,add lemon juice,worchershire,and whatever spices you like.If you like garlic,drop in some crushed cloves.Rinse whole chicken inside and out,and rub with salt and cayenne.Again,use whatever spices you like,but salt and cayenne are what I use.
Set the chicken down over the can,so that it fills the body cavity,and balance the whole ridiculous thing upright on the grill.Careful,now..she tips over pretty easy.I got some wire thingys a while back that help the balancing,and they were real cheap."Chic-can",I think, is what they are called,and they are well worth the coupla' bucks I paid for 'em.
Obviously,the cooking time depends on the size of the chicken(I generally use smallish chickens for this),but when you can"shake hands"with the chicken,and the wing wants to come off,it's dinnertime!
If ya' can keep from knocking it over,this is a really easy way to grill whole chickens,and the evaporation of the contents of the can keep it nice and juicy.
It's some rockin' good bird,and a dang good excuse to knock down a few beers.
BTW,the squirrel snares described work really well.If you google"squirrel pole",ya' might find some plans with illustrations.
Happy eatin'.


----------



## Southernman (Aug 21, 2005)

Here, try this www.m4040.com/Survival/Skills/Hunting and Snaring/Snares/Squirrel Snare.htm


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks southernman, I knew about snare traps but just wasn't sure how Haggis was doing it. I had never heard of anyone actually steel trapping for squirrels. That's what caught my attention and I didn't have body grips in mind when I asked the question. I was only thinking of the pan traps and was wondering how that worked with squirrels, if that was what Haggis was doing. But he wasn't.


----------

